# Wigs



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I have recently undergone chemotherapy and my hair is now very thin. I am thiking of buying a wig but here in Central Portugal I cannot find a supplier. Does anyone have any ideas? Closest towns and cities are Sertá, Pombal, Coimbra.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Maggy and welcome. 
The Portuguese word for wig is Peruca if that helps your search. I came up with a few places, but not certain they'll be what you want. You can also search cylex.pt and get results.

Here are a few links:
Minabel
No site, but directory listing:
Leggateaux
And I thought this would be nice, if you like an alternative:
Beautiful turbans

Wishing you all the best in the continuation of your treatment.


----------

